# Shrinking Garden Hose Rubber



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Sherman, a member of our forum here sent me some rubber tubing. He got it from one of them curling up garden hoses we've all seen on TV.

The outer shell failed and when Sherman cut it off, this is what he found inside. Kind of a clear tubing, pretty good stretch and snap.

Anyway, he contacted me to see if I wanted to check it out. You all know me,if it stretches ,I have to try it! Here's some pictures of it.

I rigged it up on a frame,12" starting tube measurement,ended up after pouch tie and prong tie with 10 3/4"s . Took a few shots,and found that it did okay-nothing special.

It did bottom out and stayed stretched (very slow RTF-Return to form) an extra inch or so. Found there was no latex in it because the nail polish I use to seal my knots at the pouch melted the material.

I learned this from using Thera Black Latex free. Latex free products don't like glue! So I'm thinking it's a Polymer blend-sort of like the tubes the filters use on fish tanks. I'll us it with no glue and for some light plinking.

Anyway,I always have fun playing around with this stuff so thanks a bunch Sherman for letting me try it out Bud!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks Gary. I wondered about those hoses.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Glad you could put it to good use Flatband. Too bad it wasn't a little better as slingshot material. I'll be curious to see how durable it is.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Strange looking material. I never saw tubing with that colour.

Oh, by the way: That slingshot is a BEAUTY!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

After the apocalypse Gary will be the last man shooting because he can make a slingshot out of anything! :king:


----------

